

There ain’t no such thing as a free lunch: Microsoft's search for a new customer - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/59489027929/there-aint-no-such-thing-as-a-free-lunch

======
virtualpants
Who is going to pay for Microsoft's software in the future? PC manufacturers
probably won't. Advertisers probably won't. Looks like subsidizing it through
Microsoft hardware sales is the best bet.

